
iPhone 6s are being bent in people’s pockets - ajani
http://www.geek.com/apple/iphone-6s-are-being-bent-in-peoples-pockets-including-mine-1605177/
======
MonCalamari
It's a feature.

~~~
martiuk
Apple's revolutionary curved display.

\- Automatically adjusts to the user's pocket for improved comfort.

\- Memory Aluminium holds for as long as you need.

\- User adjustable by manual force.

